# Lifestyle changes



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Referring back to my post http://personalitycafe.com/advice-center/42009-catching-early-signs-depression-new-post.html

I have been told by a doctor to make some lifestyle changes, so what helps you when you are stressed? roud:


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Lots of things....*

I'd probably want to put down a number of different solutions here:

1. Talk to a friend - I have some friends that I can phone or message almost any time to vent or release some stress that can be quite helpful sometimes. Sometimes it may just be talking to someone and other times more drastic measures may be needed, but it can be useful to have someone there for me.

2. Support groups - Granted this is more for the chronic than the acute case, but it really can help to have communities there for me to say, "Help me please!" as some of the people in the first group came from here initially.

3. Exercise - Sometimes I'll go for a walk or want to practice throwing punches in the air. Something to get that energy out of me that has to go somewhere. This also tends to be where I'd have some self-reflection too.

4. Writing - This can be either in a journal or on-line. I have various forums where I post stuff and so I can go there and dump out my thoughts. In a way this is like the first couple but in an on-line form that can work well sometimes.

5. Video games/puzzles - Sometimes I just want to wrap my head into a puzzle and let go. This lets my brain get some exercise and I escape my problems for a little while.

6. Music, TV shows, and movies - Last but not least is the general entertainment bucket of stuff that one can do to escape that isn't quite as interactive. This is more of vegging out and either taking in something new or re-hashing a classic.

7. Have a sobfest - If the stress sends me into a downward spiral of depression rather than anger, I can tend to go this way where I'll just sob and let it wash over me. Not perfect but sometimes it is good to just let things go and see what happens. Maybe things won't go as dark as I thought.

8. Call the distress center - Where I live there are various special numbers that can be called if one is in enough distress that can be useful sometimes to have someone else to call and get an outside perspective. Of course in the extreme case here one can get hospitalized.

9. Eat or sleep - If all else fails take control and try to fix a basic need that may help restore some sense of, "I do have some control in my life," in a way. This isn't pretty but it is something I've used to try to relieve stress that kind of works at times.

10. Shop - Looking at various stuff on-line or going to a store I like to browse over stuff can have a similar effect to the previous one on this list. This doesn't always work but sometimes it isn't a bad idea to try and see what happens.

Bonus: Pray or read the Bible. Usually nearly a last resort this does depend a bit on what spiritual views one has of course.

That would be my top ten plus one things to do when stressed and see what works or doesn't work for you.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

jbking said:


> I'd probably want to put down a number of different solutions here:
> 
> 1. Talk to a friend - I have some friends that I can phone or message almost any time to vent or release some stress that can be quite helpful sometimes. Sometimes it may just be talking to someone and other times more drastic measures may be needed, but it can be useful to have someone there for me.
> 
> ...



One thing that I think it actually causing my stress, which is strange, is talking about it what is happening in my life. Generally, and for the most part it should help, it usually does, but I think in this case it has not helped. I guess it is re-affirming my life troubles. :bored:

I am trying to listen to classical music, because words are clearly not helping. Plus I am also thinking about meditating more. More? I have never in my life.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Watching funny movies. laughing releases the built up tension. As Groucho Marx says. A clown is like aspirin except he works twice as fast.

Looking at nature. There have been tons of studies showing that looking at nature, such as plants in your house or walking through a park reduces stress levels.


----------



## feralesque (Dec 27, 2010)

I suffer from both anxiety and secondary depression. Some of the things that have helped me are.

1) Exercise - especially green exercise, which is about walking (or engaging in your prefered excercise) in areas where you're exposed to as much nature as possible. Though any exercise is good and I'd recommend only engaging in activities that you can enjoy. For example if you hate the gym don't go down that path.

2) Deep breathing exercises.

3) Mindfulness - which is basically fully engaging in the present moment in a non-judgemental way.

4) Therapy. It may not be for you but a good therapist can help you tailor solutions best suited to you as an individual.

5) Reading, watching or listening to something that amuses you. I've found humour to be very helpful, though I also recognize that at certain points you can lose the ability to see the humour in things. Laugh when you can.

6) Spending time on hobbies or activities you previously enjoyed even if you cannot take much pleasure in them right now. Eventually the pleasure comes back. I attempted suicide in July of 2010 and narrowly avoided being commited to the mental health ward in August, throughout that time I felt no pleasure in anything but I kept on taking photos and trying to engage in activities I'd previously enjoyed and eventually my mood improved and I started to enjoy those things again.

7) Anything that distracts you from negative thought processes is good. TV shows, movies, etc. Whatever works to give your mind a break from whatever negative thoughts and feelings are plaguing you.

Also you may find it helpful to look into a book called The Happiness Trap. It's based on acceptance and commitment therapy and you may find it useful.

But most importantly I would say you really have to find what works for you. It's not about what works for others it's about you, so only take on changes you feel may be helpful, and if it's not helpful it's ok to try something else.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Music, Video Games and the realization that none of it really matters in the end.
Hakuna matata. Don't worry, be happy.
You know what they say...






Some background that might be relevant to this discussion: 
Years ago, I let stress build up. School, worrying about my future, problems with my girlfriend, conflict with my brother, not being able to deal with anger in a healthy way(buried it deep until it exploded out). 
What it ended up getting me was chest pains, nightmares, insomnia, depression, panic attacks, etc. Therapy never helped me as I could never open up with anyone, and I loathed the idea of being reliant on medication.
I withdrew and became a hermit. Being the INTP I am, I spent a lot of time figuring everything out myself. Every feeling, thought, every action that I could remember throughout my life. I thought about everything. 
By the time I came out of that tunnel I was almost an entirely different person. You can say I was Maddened Into Misanthropy.

So listen to the song above. There is a lot of wisdom there. When in doubt, trust in the world's jesters.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

What is annoying me is, no one can help. Is that true, or not?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Getting things done really helps lower my stress level (unless of course I am approached by someone afterward *cough*boyfriend*cough* who dickishly reminds me that it was overdue in the first place). Procrastination can be a vicious cycle that for me really lowers my self esteem and raises stress levels. As soon as you recognize that you're tense/stressed, go do something like sweeping or cleaning the kitchen, or even just finishing a homework assignment ahead of time. But that's just what helps me...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

firedell said:


> What is annoying me is, no one can help. Is that true, or not?


It's true, nobody can help you lower your stress levels and feel better about your life. As painful as it is to learn, you're the only person who can change your life and you're the only one who can fix yourself.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

hziegel said:


> It's true, nobody can help you lower your stress levels and feel better about your life. As painful as it is to learn, you're the only person who can change your life and you're the only one who can fix yourself.




Yep. Other people are only good for helping you increase the amount of stress in your life.



However, just take some advice from the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy: DON'T PANIC.
Find some time to devote to yourself. Enjoy yourself and laugh as much as possible.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am thinking about volunteering aboard. I was sent home today for nearly fainting. :bored:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> Yep. Other people are only good for helping you increase the amount of stress in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always bring your towel.


----------

